# My first CL succession =)



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I've been posting an ad on CL about once a week for freezer-burned/ overstocked meat. Well I actually got a response last night =) 
The guy has about 20 lbs of meat... filet mignon, pork chops, and a lot of chicken and he's giving it to us for free!

My only issue is, he said some of the meat has been deep frozen for amost 3 years, is it okay for the dogs to eat?


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

If the meat is cryovac'ed/seal-a-mealed, it is supposed to be OK for 3-4+ years. I don't know how much nutrition is lost in the 'dried out/burned' parts but if they are minimal, that sounds great.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

> Because freezing keeps food safe almost indefinitely, recommended storage times are for quality only. Refer to the freezer storage chart at the end of this document, which lists optimum freezing times for best quality.


 Thats from the fda site Freezing and Food Safety

I guess that doesn't mean nutritionally okay, but I guess it's good to use for now maybe once a week so they don't lose any benefit right?
(I'm really not a food person in case you didn't notice lol I couldn't tell a chicken back from a chicken quarter 90% of the time ha ha)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We have fed things frozen much longer than that! The meat may look gross from the outside but cutting into it the meat should still be fresh. Never had an issue with it! 

Great score!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm so happy about it lol. We just picked it up now, we got a TON of filet mingon (however you spell it) all cryo-packaged, pork chops some chicken quarters and a whole turkey =)

Some of the stuff was purchased in 2004 though lol is that too long? It was all deep frozen


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> We have fed things frozen much longer than that! The meat may look gross from the outside but cutting into it the meat should still be fresh. Never had an issue with it!
> 
> Great score!


Yup same here. I got quite a bit of older venison and at first was like "Eh.. I might not feed this.." but cut into it, all pretty and red!


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

OOh filet mignon your dogs will think they are the luckiest dogs ever. I am glad to hear you can freeze things so long I had no idea.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Lol I know. They eat better than I do! Ive never even had filet mignon!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Scores on free meat make raw feeding that much more fun!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> Lol I know. They eat better than I do! Ive never even had filet mignon!


OMG really? You need to go get some. It's my favorite cut of steak.. mmm.

Side note: Must be CL score week.. I got like 30lbs. of venison yesterday, and as I was on the way home with it, got an email from someone who just processed a hog yesterday and has around 35lbs. of leftovers that they're giving me!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

kady05 said:


> OMG really? You need to go get some. It's my favorite cut of steak.. mmm.
> 
> Side note: Must be CL score week.. I got like 30lbs. of venison yesterday, and as I was on the way home with it, got an email from someone who just processed a hog yesterday and has around 35lbs. of leftovers that they're giving me!


 Hog? Wow thats pretty awesome. We don't have much of a variety like that here...it's nearly impossible to get any venison either which is sort of surprising lol


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've gotten over 200 lbs of meat off CL and most of it is 2-4 yrs old and it's all been perfectly fine. Some of it is wrapped in paper but hasn't dried out and is bloody/juicy! We've gotten elk/buffalo/deer/pheasant/hog etc...I would feed it no matter how old it was as long as it's been frozen.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I am new here and thinking hard about starting my 3 year old boy on a raw diet. I was wondering where did you post the add on CL and how did you word it? I am in a rural area so I might get lucky but I know it needs to be posted in the right section and worded right (I have never been successful on posting on CL, I have only bought 1 thing off of CL to boot lol) I am also pregnant and about to pop so maybe I can pull at peoples heart strings on there for help lol either way any advice from you all I would greatly appreciate


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Elliehanna said:


> I am new here and thinking hard about starting my 3 year old boy on a raw diet. I was wondering where did you post the add on CL and how did you word it? I am in a rural area so I might get lucky but I know it needs to be posted in the right section and worded right (I have never been successful on posting on CL, I have only bought 1 thing off of CL to boot lol) I am also pregnant and about to pop so maybe I can pull at peoples heart strings on there for help lol either way any advice from you all I would greatly appreciate


Hey Ellie  Nice to see you've joined! 
I post my adds in two different areas, one in the farm and garden section, and the other in the wanted section =)


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

well when people give me a good site to stalk and find out info on I am ganna snap at the opportunity hehe. Thank you, I will post there then.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I am in search of meat that people are not going to eat. I have a dog that has pretty bad allergies and have been told by my vet if I could get him on a raw diet they would go away but I am over 9 months pregnant and now a stay at home mom, I cannot afford the cost of 60 pounds of meat a month that he requires on this new diet. 

I am in search of ANY kind of meat as long as its frozen, it holds the nutrients and might taste bad to us but to him its still tastes good. 

I am willing to drive to Evansville or surrounding areas to get the meat from you. I have a freezer that can hold about 200 pounds I think so the more the better and you will know that that burnt steak you payed 8 bucks for is getting used instead of trashed. 

The type of meat does not matter as verity is a key to this type of diet, from beef, pork, lamb, goat, chicken, turkey, deer, fish it does not matter.

I am also looking for any kind of RAW bones since they are part of the diet, as well as organs such as kidney and liver.

Also if you are slaughtering your own meat such as a deer I would take the unwanted meat of that as well.

Thank you for reading this and I hope to be in contact with you soon.
call/text or e-mail me (both numbers are cell phones, the 812 is my husband, the 317 is myself)
317-three63
812-2one5

that is one of the adds I made, hope I get some bites


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

That works  
It may take some time, or maybe someone will jump on it right away. I was posting since the day I decided to change over to raw and finally got a bite this week lol (been feeding raw for almost a month now) 
Just keep your fingers crossed and try posting once a week =)


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

ok, I hope they jump fast, I am not ganna start till I get a lot of it, and tax returns since I should be able to buy a few 100 lbs pretty easy with a bit of that and have food for a few months for him. I already have some food, I still have to get the 2 or 3 10 lb catfish I tossed in the freezer a few years back out haha, never cut them up or anything and I forgot to cut them 1st >.< but either way I hope I get some free meat, even if I can go partal raw it would be better for him.

I did raw with him for about a week when I broke up with my ex since I said "I am going for a walk and not coming back till your gone" it was my house...well 4 days later he was still there and I had Goren, I had gone and gotten chicken leg quarters and he was gaining weight and his coat was nice and soft and that was only 4 days and just chicken! I ended up going back with my now hubby and 2 friends, my ex is not a safe person to be alone around...well got him out and got Goren back on kibble. But with that small trial I know he would do great on raw and with his weight being such an issue now a days I really want to be able to do it.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Did you go to the PMR site I linked to you yesterday? They advice you to start with either chicken backs or quarters  
Maybe having him on raw will help him keep weight on him a little better =)


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

That is so great. Nice score. I need to try this.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

yea I did, and that is the plan, to start with chicken, that is what I have had him on before when I have run out of kibble and when I left my ex. Anyhow I want anything to get my freezer full, I actually looked at what I have and I have about 30 lbs of meat in there, about 3 pounds of it is chicken quarters hehe, I will get more when I start him on it because they are not to expensive, they are not the ones that are really good for him as they are the ones loaded with salt and crap that I can get here but for a start I think it would be ok and I don't think it will be long for him to be able to transition over to other meats since he has done 100% turn arounds before from kibble to raw when I had to.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I actually dont think the sodium enhanced ones are a good way to start off at all. On one of my yahoo groups asked if it was alright occasionally and this is the response she got (directly quoted from the email)



> There are "big picture" health ramifications of too much sodium, including organ damage and death if the amount is enough (easy to google), but some of the more immediate and common consequences of less extremely excessive sodium amounts for dogs could include vomiting and/or diarrhea, excessive drinking (and then excessive urination). I wouldn't intentionally do that to my dogs, occasionally or otherwise.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

hmmm ok, I know there is a butcher in Evansville (I sent them an e-mail on prices I hope they actually reply) that does chicken, if not I will have to find something local, I mean I know the beef and pork I get is strait off the truck alive and butchered that day (wed. for pork, thurs for beef  ) if I can figure that out for the chicken where if I am only going 1 time a month then it would work well I think


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Once you get in a groove and set up your connections you'll be set =)


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

yea I hope so, I so want to start him today lol but I need to wait till I get the tax return so I don't have to worry about money for a while with it >.<


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Thankfully my first bulk order was only $80 for 110 lbs of meat (I got backs quarters and turkey necks) so I didn't have too much put aside lol


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

We have something similar to CL here and I was going to ask what you used for wording too, that sounds like an awesome plan!!!! The area I live in has the potential for some awesome free scores like that. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

how long did the 80$ worth last ya? I am only ganna put Goren on the raw, Logan is a little chunker and does good on kibble, I am downgradeing him ya know but man he only eats like 2 cups and at 6 months and not even 30 lbs I don't think he is ganna get that much bigger, Goren was already almost 50 at 6 months, but he is a freak lol.

I am hopeing this butcher will pan out and I can get cheap chicken there since my only other options are pretty crappy for it


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I still have it lol I just added to it and I'm feeding two dogs 

And don't think Goren is a freak, when Raj hit 6 months he was 57 lbs, I freaked the hell out thinking he was overweight, but really...he was just freakishly tall...Now my lanky boy is finally growing up lol


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh and Willow at 6 months was close to 30 lbs...shes a year and two months now and weighs in at a whopping 40 lbs lol


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

sweet! yea I have like I said about 30 lbs in the deep freezer, excluding the 3 catfish I need to toss...speaking of, tomorrow is trash day and I can just run out to the can and toss them in it!!! yay lol, but yea in that lot of meat I have pork, beef, a thing of fish some chicken AND a turkey from like 2 years ago I never made haha....

how do you suggest I cut up the meat I mean I have all this frozen stuff rangeing from 1lb to 5lbs then the turkey >.< should I thaw it and cut it then repackage it or should I just wait and thaw it and repackage it when I am about to use it?

hehe, yea Goren is lanky still, at 3 and 25 inches to the shoulders and only around 60 lbs >.<

I hope Logan stays kinda small, his dad was 80 but his mom was only 45 so I am hopeing for maybe 50, they were both kinda chunky though so maybe he will be in the 40s


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

This is what I do,
I thaw out a crapload of whatever meat I'm going to use, separate it into different meals (generally about a week or twos worth, depending on what I'm doing, when I first started I only did one week at a time until I became more confident but remember to always be prepared to have to switch it up if hes got loose stools or something) 
and freeze it. 
You can thaw out and refreeze as many times as you need thankfully (I just learned that lol) 

and ps do you have a scale to weigh the meat? Trust me you'll never look back once you get one!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

ok sounds good, yea I didnt know I could refreeze it as much as I want, good to know 

I have a scale and I know its ganna come in handy, I donno how I am ganna package the meat yet, maybe wax paper between 1 days worth in a container or something, I don't wanna have to use a ton of freezer bags...but then again...its for a dog and I can always reuse them till they fall apart lol since its not like I am trying to keep freezer burn out

you agree though I should just toss the catfish?


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Elliehanna said:


> ok sounds good, yea I didnt know I could refreeze it as much as I want, good to know
> 
> I have a scale and I know its ganna come in handy, I donno how I am ganna package the meat yet, maybe wax paper between 1 days worth in a container or something, I don't wanna have to use a ton of freezer bags...but then again...its for a dog and I can always reuse them till they fall apart lol since its not like I am trying to keep freezer burn out
> 
> you agree though I should just toss the catfish?


Dont quote me on this but I believe that catfish is one of the less useful fish proteins. Also not too many raw feeders *I* know of feed fish at all since you can just supplement with fish oil and vit e pills (they have to go hand in hand apparently)
Personally, I can't stand fish lol and unless the fish is gutted or you would do it yourself you wouldnt be able to feed it for awhile anyway since it would probably still have the organs. 
Thats just me though, maybe someone else could give you better answers


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

true, they take up a ton of room anyhow, I think I will just toss them. I plan on feeding him fish if I go fishing and catch them, I love fishing, I hate fish though haha, but if I catch some panfish I can always just fillet it and give that, he loves fish, I have given him live fish before and he will just eat the fillet parts and play with them >.< yea I know its bad for the fish but ya know they are fish and all lol


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Bah, I have no patience in fishing personally. and dead fish creep me out. 
Oddly enough I'm glad I don't have to feed fish because I can't seem to get it cheap ANYWHERE here....the irony? I live on a freakin island lol 
I just went straight from turkey necks to pork ribs which were much more reasonable.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

see no meat is really cheap here, the average cost of a pound of any meat is about 3 bucks here, so I am hoping I can get some free stuff from the butchers around here, I posted the adds on CL and kijiji, and a site that someone suggested from CL and I hope I get a bite since its just at the tail end of hunting season (I really wish I woulda posted a month ago) on Thursday when I go to the butcher I am ganna ask for scrap meat as well and say as much as you can give me lol and I hope I hear from the other butcher so I can stop by there on Thursday too and look at chicken, I am ganna see about a local grocery chain a few towns over, I know they sell bison so they might actually give me scrap meat from there too if they cut up anything, worth a shot, I just have to get over my shyness and ask people >.<


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I feed fish to my dog. I have fed her canned sardines and mackeral. She has also had trout that I got from Craigs List. My motto is that no meat goes to waste! Getting minerals, vitamins, etc straight from the source is always better than a supplement IMHO. You may want to post and see if anyone feeds catfish before you throw all that away. That is a few meals worth of meat.


----------

